# Congratz Boats



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Just for the record our own Boats just got the nod for the gold bar. Knowing him for many years and knowing how much he pisses off the brass my suggestion to him will be to put those Lt. bars on with Velcro. Congrats Rob I know you're gonna tear it up.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Congratulations Boats, this is a nice Christmas present. I know a lot of work and responsibility goes into the position and I wish you well. Continue to take care of the troops and don't forget yourself. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Congratulations Boats!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Boats!? As in Boatswain? or Submarines? Congrats!


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

mpd61 said:


> Boats!? As in Boatswain? or Submarines? Congrats!


Nope, as in Boats 'n Hoes









Grats man


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Congrats, now REALLY shake things up!

*(....but don't lose your job. Moderation!)*


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

If they offer you Kool-Aid, or anything that looks like it at the ceremony...DON'T DRINK IT!!!!!
Good Luck and Best Wishes


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Boats!? As in Boatswain? or Submarines? Congrats!


Boats as in gunwhale.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Goose said:


> Boats as in gunwhale.


Ohhhh......so a fat environmental police officer, COOL!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Congratulations !

It's not just a promotion, it's midnights and a extra $100 a week


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Again thanks for congrats and fyi: Boats as in boatswains mate. 
We have no set shifts so no mids. 
LA Copper I have Tuna to make sure I stay the course. 
I hate cool aid. 
And finally Prestige Worldwide...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Boats said:


> Again thanks for congrats and fyi: Boats as in boatswains mate.
> ...


HA!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations!
Enjoy the raise, not the paperwork.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulations! Don't be surprised when you wake up in a bathtub full of ice with half your brain removed!


----------

